# Jerez Test - Summary



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Jerez Test - Summary* 
10/14/2004

Summary 
The BMW WilliamsF1 Team completed a three day test at the Jerez de la Frontera circuit in southern Spain today. Official test driver, Antonio Pizzonia, was the team's sole representative and set the pace on two of the three days while preparing the car for the Brazilian Grand Prix.

Antonio completed a total of 288 laps of the Jerez circuit, a distance of 1,275 kilometers over the three day period. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team will return to the test track on 24th November for a four day test in Barcelona.

Tim Newton (Test Team Manager, WilliamsF1)
Despite encountering a technical problem today which ended our test programme prematurely, we still enjoyed a productive three days on the track. Throughout the test, the team concentrated on extensive brake work and systems checks. We also carried out set-up work on the FW26 in preparation for Brazil as well as performing tyre evaluations with Michelin. Antonio did a great job for the team and suffered no problems following the ankle injury he sustained while in China.

Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director)
Under perfect weather conditions, we finished our final preparations for next weekend's race in São Paulo. We spent most of the test focusing on starts, the car's traction control system and tyre work. We're satisfied with the results gained from this test and optimistic for our chances in Brazil.


----------

